# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Tarihi ve Medeniyetleri >  Oguz Han Hz. Zulkarneyn mi? Cin'deki Beyaz (Turk) piramitlerinin icinde giren bir

## anau

*

ORTA ASYA’DA TÜRK PİRAMİTLERİ*

Yayin Tarihi 9 Aralık, 2007 
Kategori TÜRK DÜNYASI


- See more at: http://www.yenidenergenekon.com/45-o....seUCdZIe.dpuf
* Oguz Han Hz. Zulkarneyn mi?* 

Cin'deki Beyaz (Turk) piramitlerinin icinde giren bir arastirmacimizin resmini cektigi heykel Oguz Han (Kagan)' a ait (temsili)...Bu heykelin cift boynuzlu olmasi akillara yoksa Oguz Han (Kagan) Hz. Zulkarneyn mi? sorusunu getiriyor... 
Allah en dogrusunu bilir. 
(Zulkarneyn'in arapca manasi:cift boynuzlu/İki boynuzlu'dur...) 

 
 
 
*ORTA ASYA’DA TÜRK PİRAMİTLERİ*

Yayin Tarihi 9 Aralık, 2007 
Kategori TÜRK DÜNYASI


- See more at: http://www.yenidenergenekon.com/45-o....seUCdZIe.dpuf

----------


## anau

*TÜRK SIRRI. Hz. ZÜLKARNEYN SEDDİ: TÜRKLER* KEHF SURESİ ve HZ. ZÜLKARNEYN A.S - SEDDİN YIKILMASI. 
SED: TÜRK ORDUSU ve TÜRK MİLLETİDİR.
96 - "Bana, demir kütleleri getirin." Nihayet dağın iki ucunu denkleştirdiği vakit: "Ateş yakıp körükleyin" dedi. Demiri bir ateş koru haline getirince. "Bana erimiş bakır getirin üzerine dökeyim" dedi.
97 - Artık Ye'cuc ve Me'cuc bu seti ne aşabildiler ne de delebildiler.
98 - Zülkarneyn dedi ki: "Bu Rabbimin bir lütfudur. Rabbimin vaadi geldiği vakit de onu dümdüz yapacaktır. Rabbimin vaadi de haktır.
Bir çok eski kaynaklarda ve bir çok alimler Hz. ZÜLKARNY a.s'ın TÜRKLERE gelmiş bir peygamber olduğu söylenegelir. hatta HZ. ZÜLKARNEYN'in OĞUZ KAĞAN olduğunu da söylerler. (Allahu alem) Hz. Zülkarneyn demir ve bakırla madenlerle bir sed inşaa eder. bu sed yer yüzünde bir çok yere izafe edildiği gibi, uzayda olduğunuda söylerle.
Benim nacizane görüşüm ise seddin TÜRK milleti ve ORDUSU olduğudur. nEDENİ İSE AYETTE GEÇEN DEMİR VE BAKIR İFADELERİDİR. Demiri ilk kullanan, çeliğe su veren ve devrin en mükemmel savaş aletlerini yaban ve askerlik bilgisini en iyi bilen TÜRKLER olup bunun da peygamberi ilahi bir biliş - bilimle olduğudur. Allah c.c. Zülkarneyn a.s'ma ordu, askerlik, silah ve savaş sanatını öğretip Türkleri de bu konuda ehil eyledi. Ahir zaman hadislerinde ise yecüc mecücün seddi her akşam delerek yorgunluk ve unutmayla sabahında ayrıldığı ve ertesi gün geldiklerinde seddin eski halinde olduğunu görürler ve bu sürüp gider taki ahir zamanda Allahın adıyla diyerek seddi delerler ve her tepeden inerler. buda şunu gösteriyor. Artık ALLAH adıyla toplumu ele geçiren yapılar; cemaat - siyaset v.s. Allah- din diyerek Türk ordusunu tasfiye etmek üzereler ve dolayısıylada SED yıkılmaktadır. sed, Türk ve İslam Milletiyken. Yecüc mecücde BATI, SİYONİST AB, ABD VE İSRAİLLE yandaşları olan ILIMLI İSLAMCILARDIR. KİMİ DECCALDİR. Kimide işbirliklçisi SÜFYANDIR. 
ŞÜPHESİZ HER ŞEYİN DOĞRUSUNU ALLAH C.C. BİLİR.
BEKİR ÖZTÜRK

----------


## anau



----------


## anau

*TÜRK TARİHİNE AİT YENİ SIRLAR* TÜRK TARİHİNE AİT YENİ SIRLAR   
 *ZÜLKARNEYN (A.S) KİMDİR?*  
*ORHUN KİTÂBELERİNDE GİZLENEN GERÇEK NEDİR?*  
*HZ. OSMAN'IN KILICINDAKİ SIR NEDİR?*  
*OSMAN GAZİ'NİN İLK ADI NEDİR, NASIL VE NİÇİN OSMAN OLMUŞTUR?*  
*KÂBE'NİN ANAHTARLARI KİME EMANET EDİLMİŞTİR?*  

Bilindiği gibi Orhun Kitâbeleri Türk dünyasının bilinen ilk yazılı belgeleridir. Ancak yüzyıllardan beri gözden kaçan veya kaçırılan bir gerçek var ki, bu gerçek de o kitâbelerde gizlidir.  
 Nedir bizim için çok önemli olan bu gerçek?  
 Bu gerçeği meydana çıkarabilmek için Kur'an-ı Kerim'in Kehf Suresi'ne bakmamız gerekir. Çünkü asıl sır, Yüce Vahiy Kitabı Kur'an-ı Kerim'dedir.  
Şimdi Orhun Kitâbeleri'ne şöyle kısaca bir göz atalım:  
 " Ben Türk Bilge Kağan; doğuda gün doğusuna, güneyde gün ortasına kadar, batıda gün batısına, kuzeyde gece ortasına kadar hep milletler bana bağlıdır. Bunca milleti hep düzene soktum, ilerlettim. Doğuya ordu sevk ettim. Bunca yerlere gittim.  
 Tanrı (Tengri) yardım ettiği için milletime; gözle görülmeyen, kulakla işitilmeyen yerler kazandırdım. Tanrı buyruğu olduğu için, Devletli olduğum için size Kağan oldum. Tanrı yardım ettiği için dört yöndeki milleti derleyip topladım.  
 Ey Türk Milleti; Üstte gök çökmedikçe, altta yer delinmedikçe, ilini, töreni kim bozabilir? Ey Türk Milleti, titre ve kendine dön!"  
 Bilge Kağan meâlen ve orijinaldeki aslında şunları da anlatmaktadır:  
 " Gittiğim yerlerde güneşin kavurduğu, güneşin battığı son millete gittim. Onların arasında hüküm verdim. Sonra dünyanın öbür ucuna, güneşin doğduğu yere vardım. Orada bulduğum milleti boyunduruğum altına aldım. Birbirileriyle olan çekişmelerine son verdim. Ordumla Tengri buyruğu olarak adalet getirdim. Tengri buyruğu olarak bunları yaptım…."  
 Şimdi buraya kadar anlattıklarımız, asıl anlatacağımız konuya hazırlık için ön bilgilerdi:  
 Şimdi, Kehf Suresi 85. Ayet ile başlayalım: " *O DA BİR YOL TUTUP GİTTİ*."  
 Kehf Suresi 86. Ayet: *NİHAYET GÜNEŞİN BATTIĞI YERE VARINCA, ONU KARA BİR BALÇIKTA BATAR BULDU. ONUN YANINDA (ORADA) BİR KAVME RASTLADI. BUNUN ÜZERİNE BİZ: EY ZÜLKARNEYN! ONLARA YA AZAP EDECEK VEYA HAKLARINDA İYİLİK ETME YOLUNU SEÇECEKSİN, DEDİK.*  
 Kehf Suresi 89. Ayet: *SONRA YİNE BİR YOL TUTTU.*  
 Kehf Suresi 90. Ayet: *NİHAYET GÜNEŞİN DOĞDUĞU YERE ULAŞINCA, ONU ÖYLE BİR KAVİM ÜZERİNE DOĞAR BULDU Kİ, ONLAR İÇİN GÜNEŞE KARŞI BİR ÖRTÜ YAPMAMIŞTIK.*  
 Kehf Suresi incelenirse açıkça: *Bilge Kağan'ın anlattıklarının birebir aynısı olduğu ve Yüce Kitabımız Kur'an-ı Kerim'de bu konunun aslının nakledildiği görülecektir*.  
 Bilge Kağan Kitâbelerinde şöyle devam etmektedir:  
 "Rahat hayata, zenginliğe, Çin'in ipeğine kanma! Milletime, altını, beyaz gümüşü kazandırdım. Hükmettiğim milletlere hakem olup, madenler erittim."  
 Şimdi:  
 Kur'an-ı Kerim'de Zülkarneyn (a.s)'den bahsedilirken; Zülkarneyn (a.s)'ın Allah'ın emri ile (buyruğu ile) bir ordu kurduğu, güneşin doğduğu yere bir yol tuttuğu, yine güneşin battığı yere, dünyanın öbür ucuna bir yol tutup gittiği, Allah'ın, O'na bu kavimler üzerinde; ister adalet ile hükmet, ister azap et yetkisi verdiği açık açık belirtilmektedir.Yine Zülkarneyn (a.s) *kıssasında;* Yecüc ve Mecüc isminde bozgunculuk yapan kavimden bahsedilmekte, bu bozguncuları Zülkarneyn (a.s) madenleri eriterek, set çekerek, engellediği anlatılmaktadır.  
 Zülkarneyn (a.s)'ın özelliklerine baktığımızda; büyük bir orduya sahip olması, kendisinin büyük bir komutan olması, ordusuyla tüm dünyayı gezmesi ve Allah'ın emri ile gittiği her yere iyilik, adalet ayrıca Allah bilgisi ve töre götürmesidir.  
 Özelliklere lütfen dikkat buyurun: Kudretli bir komutan, büyük bir ordu ve tüm dünyayı gezmesi…Özelliklere devam edecek olursak; Güneşin en doğduğu ve en battığı yere ve kuzey ve güneyin uçlarına kadar gitmesi. Ve aynı zamanda Allah'ın buyruğu ile gittiği yerlerdeki kavimlere adalet ve iyilik götürmesi…  
 Şimdi bir de Bilge Kağan'ın yazıtlarda anlattıklarına bakalım:  
 Aynı şekilde Bilge Kağan'ın (Bilge denmesi; bilgili, alim, erdemli bir insan olmasındandır.) Bilge Kağan da, tıpkı Zülkarneyn (a.s) gibi bir komutan olup, büyük bir orduya sahiptir. Ordusunun tıpkı Kehf Suresi'ndeki gibi (O da bir yol tutup gitti ordusuyla) ayeti gibi güneşin en doğduğu ve en battığı yere, kavimlerin üzerine gittiği (bu bir Tanrı buyruğudur demesi) yine adaletle hükmetmesi ve gittiği yerleri milletine kazandırması, buralarla beraber buraların değerli madenlerini ve zenginliklerini yine milletine kazandırması ve "Ey Türk Milleti, Üstte gök çökmedikçe, altta yer delinmedikçe, ( ki burada da Kıyamete atıf yapılmaktadır.) ilin tören bozulmayacaktır," diyerek, Türklerin Allah buyruğu ile hareket ettiklerini ifade etmesi tıpkı Kehf Suresi ile neredeyse birebir örtüşmektedir.  
 Türkler, aynı zamanda genel millet olarak; Hz.Ali'nin (Kerremallahu veche- Hiç puta tapmamış) sırrında bir kavimdir.  
 Atilla yazıtlarında geçen, Atilla Romalıları tarif ederken; "PUTA TAPAN KAVİMDİR" der ve şöyle devam eder; " IRKIMDAN OLAN PUTA TAPMAZ!"  
 *Sanıldığı gibi Türkler Şaman olmamışlardır. Puta da tapmamışlardır. Varolduklarından beri tek Tengri, tek Allah inancına sahip olmuşlardır.*  
 Yine yazıtlardan öğrendiğimize göre Türkler; Allah'ın en büyük Kudret olduğuna, yeri göğü yarattığına, yeri yeşerttiğine, öldüren ve dirilten O olduğuna inanmışlardır.... Biz burada konuyu kısaca ele alıyoruz.  
 *ZÜLKARNEYN (A.S) BİLGE KAĞANDIR*  
*Tarihin gizlediği ve bilerek gizlendiği bir sırdır….*  
Peki Bilge Kağan gerçekte kimdir? Biraz sonra o konuya geleceğiz, konumuza devam edelim:  
Şimdi, Üstte gök çökmedikçe, altta yer delinmedikçe…Sözlerinin manalarına bir göz atalım.  
 Bu sözü söyleyen Bilge Kağan'dır. Şimdi Kehf Suresi'nde geçen Zülkarneyn (a.s)'ın özelliğinden bahsedelim. Zülkarneyn (a.s) Yecüc ve Mecüc isimli kavimin arasına set çeker. Yecüc ve Mecüc kıyamete yakın en büyük alamet olarak, yine Kur'an'nın ifadesine göre, seddi delecek ve bu kıyametin büyük alameti olacaktır. (Seddi delmek ve yerin delinmesi.) Bu ifadeler, daha öncede söylediğimiz gibi Kur'an-ı Kerim'in bir çok ayetinde kıyamet tarifinin neredeyse birebiridir. (Gök çökerse, yer delinirse kıyamet olmaz mı? Kur'an ifadesiyle yer beşik gibi sallanmaz mı? Güneş dürülmez mi?)  
 Bilge Kağan'da aynı ifadeyi o günkü anlayışa, o günden bugüne adeta kelimelere bir zaman yolculuğu yaptırarak anlatmıştır.  
 Zülkarneyn (a.s)'da, kendi yaşadığı dönemde, çağına hükmetmiş, kendi döneminde yapmış olduğu sed, kıyamete yakın delinmesi sebebiyle, bu çağa da hitap etmektedir. Konu çok daha detaylı olup mümkün mertebe biz kısaca anlatmaya gayret etmekteyiz.  
 Bu anlattıklarımızdan sakın bir ırkın öne çıkarılması yapılıyor sanılmasın. Anlatılmak istenilen açıktır. Türk ırkının, Türk Milleti'nin Rahmani olduğunun vurgulanmasıdır.  
 Önemli bir not düşecek olursak: Zülkarneyn (a.s); ordusuyla dünyanın her yanına gittiğinde, oradaki kavimlerden de ordusuna asker ve komutanlar katmıştır. Tıpkı Bilge Kağan'ın yaptığı gibi.Türk milleti de içinde barındırdığı tüm unsurlarla bir millettir.  
*Oğuz*, Öğüz, Öküz: (*Güçlü, dev boynuzlu manasına gelmektedir*.)  
*Zülkarneyn ise Arapça'da; çift boynuzlu manasına gelmektedir.*  
Oğuz Kağan; Kendi döneminde, başına giydiği, boynuzları olan başlıkları ile ünlüdür.  
Oğuz denmesinin bir sebebi de, çok güçlü olmasındandır.(Türk gibi güçlü!)  
Kur'an-ı Kerim'de; Allah'a kurban edilecek kurbanlıklar arasında; keçi, koyun, deve, sığır sayılmaktadır. Bunlardan en makbulü, *gücünden* dolayı sığırdır. Koyun, keçi vs. göre daha güçlüdür...  
*İlahi esrariye de Allah'a kurban millet (*gücünden dolayı*) ; TÜRK MİLLETİDİR*! (Ariflere)  
*Bilge Kağan acaba Oğuz Kağan mıdır?*  
(Unutmayalım ki, bilge lakabi bir isimdir, az önce de söylediğimiz gibi; Bilge denmesi; bilgili, alim, erdemli bir insan olmasındandır.)  
*BİLGE KAĞAN (OĞUZ KAĞAN) = ZÜLKARNEYN (A.S)*  
 Şimdi gelelim ilahi mesaja:  
 *Türk Millet'i ahir zamanda büyük rol oynayacaktır.* (Ordusuyla, milletiyle, mayasıyla…) Gazi Paşa; bu sırrı, ariflere, birkaç kelimeyle şöyle ifade etmiştir:  
"*Muhtaç olduğun kudret damarlarındaki asil kanda mevcuttur!"*  
 Burada anlatılmak istenen, üstte de anlattığımız gibi Türk Milleti'nin mayasıdır. O mayanın; bu milletin genlerinde, karakterinde –unutulmuş bile olsa- yukarıdaki sırrın, kudretin Allah'tan olduğu bilgisidir.  
 Orhun Kitâbelerinde tek Tanrı için; "Yeri yarattı, Gök'ü yarattı, ikisinin arasında kişiyi yarattı. Kişi Gök'teki Tanrı'ya yakardı, yakındı" der.  
 Tek Allah inancını ve Kur'an-ı Kerimde'ki yaradılışı ve Adem (a.s)'ı bu cümlelerde görmek çok açık. Türk Millet'i var olduğundan beri Tek Allah'a inandı.  
 Unutulmamalıdır ki, medeniyetler yıkıldı sanılsa da, yerlerine başkaları gelir ve yıkıldı sandığımız medeniyetler gerçekte tam kaybolmazlar, birbirlerinin sırlarını, izlerini taşırlar. Onun içindir ki ön uygarlıklar ve şimdiki uygarlıklar arasında benzerlikler vardır. Bu kültürlere, törelere yazılara vs. yansır ve devam ederek gelir.  
 Şimdi burada kitâbelerle ilgili bilgilere bir göz atalım: 
 

  
Orhun Kitâbeleri'nin üzerindeki bilgilerin benzerlerine M.Ö 4000'li yıllara ait taşlarda silinmiş bir şeklide rastlandı.   * Bu bilgiler, taşların üzerinde eskidikçe, asırlar boyunca başka taşlara aktarılarak günümüze kadar -bir kısmı- gelmiştir. Buradaki bilgiler binlerce yıllık bilgilerdir. Aktarılarak günümüze kadar gelmiştir. Yani sanıldığı gibi, buradaki bilgiler, yazıtların dikildiği tarihe ait değildir. Örnek verecek olursak; Kur'an-ı Kerim 1400 yıl önce kağıda yazıldı diyelim.2000'li yıllarda da dijital bilgisayara aktarıldı. Yani buradaki bilgiler, 1400 yıl öncesine aittir, günümüze değil.*  
 M.Ö 2000'li yıllara ait, Çinli arkeologlar tarafından bulunan; yarı Çince yarı Türkçe ve bir kısmı silinmiş olan yazıtlarda da, tıpkı Orhun Kitabeleri'ndeki bilgilere rastlanmıştır.  
 Moğolistan'ın güneyinde bulunan; taş ve seramik parçalarının incelenmesi neticesinde, buradaki bilgilerin, Orhun Kitabeleri'ndeki bilgilere benzediği anlaşılmıştır. Bulunan bu parçaların tarihi M.Ö 2000'li yıllara uzanmaktadır.  
 Orhun harfleriyle yazılan yazıtlardan 13.yüzyıl Moğol tarihçisi Alaaddin Ata Melik Cüveynî , Tarih-i Cihan Güşa adlı yapıtında söz etmişti. Çin kaynakları da kitabelerin dikilişini bildirmekteydi.  
 Rus çarı I. Petro'nun emriyle Sibirya bitki örtüsünü incelemek için görevlendirilen bitki bilimci Messerschmidt ve kendisine rehber olarak verilen İsveçli tutsak subay Strahlenberg, 1721 yılında Yenisey vadisinde bu yazı ile yazılmış Kırgızlara ait mezar taşlarını içeren Yenisey Yazıtları'ndan bir tanesini keşfetti. Bir yıl sonra tutsaklığı son bulan Strahlenberg İsveç'e dönüşünde bu inceleme ile ilgili izlenimlerini kitap haline getirip Stockholm'de yayınladı. Böylece Orhun yazısı bilim dünyasının dikkatini çekmiş oldu. Orhun yazıtlarından iki yüzyıl öncesine ait Yenisey Yazıtları'nın tamamına yakını bu süreçte ortaya çıkarıldı.  
 Rus bilim adamları,1943 yılında Sibirya'da taş mezarlar bulmuşlar ve ABD'li bilim adamları ile ortak yaptıkları inceleme neticesinde, bu taşların üzerindekilerin, 'Türklere ait fatih bir komutanın' sözleri olduklarını tespit etmişlerdir…..  
 *  
 Şimdi gelelim cahillikten veya art niyetli kişilerin bir iddiasına:  
 *Türkler Kılıçla Müslüman Olmuştur Yalanı:*  
 Tarihte hep şunlar anlatılır: Kuteybe isimli Arap Komutan, Asya'ya sefer düzenlemiş ve Türkler ile savaşmış , Türkleri kılıç zoruyla Müslüman yapmıştır yalanına.  
 Yukarıda anlattığımız konular araştırılırsa, Türklerin zaten var olduklarından beri Tek Allah inancına sahip oldukları görülecektir.  
 Ama biz bir de Kur'an-ı Kerim'den delil verelim. Müslüman, mücahit Kuteybe, eğer gerçekten Türkleri zorla, kılıçla Müslüman yaptıysa, bu iddiayı dillendirenler şunu düşünmezler mi:  
 Kur'an-ı Kerim şöyle buyurmaktadır, Kaf Suresi 45. Ayet: "*SEN ONLARA KARŞI BİR ZORBA DEĞİLSİN.O HALDE SEN BENİM UYARIMDAN KORKAN KİMSELERE KUR'AN İLE ÖĞÜT VER…."*  
 (Şimdi iddia sahiplerine şunu soruyoruz: Kuteybe; Zorla, kılıçla böyle bir fiil yaptıysa, İlâhi Kelâm'ın mesajı itibarıyla zorba değil midir?)  
 Gaşiye Suresi 22. Ayet: "*SEN ONLARIN ÜZERİNDE ZORBA DEĞİLSİN, ZORLAYICI DEĞİLSİN,ZOR KULLANACAK DEĞİLSİN."*  
 Bakara Suresi 256. Ayet : " *DİNDE ZORLAMA YOKTUR. "*  
 Fetih Suresi 4. Ayet: *"İMANLARI ARTSIN DİYE GÜVEN VE HAYIR VEREN O'DUR."*  
 Şimdi anlatmak istediğimiz, Kur'an-ı Kerim'in buna benzer birçok mesajını Kuteybe bilmiyor muydu? Yoksa görmezden mi geldi? İddia sahipleri bir daha düşünsünler. Eğer durum iddia sahiplerinin dediği gibiyse bu çok vahim bir durumdur. Kuteybe'nin bırakın mücahit olmasını, Müslümanlığı bile tartışılır.  
 Şimdi gelelim başka bir konuya; İslâm Dinini, İslâm Dünyası'nı Araplar ideolojik olarak sahiplenme gibi bir misyon benimsemişlerdir. Tabi bunun alt yapısını hazırlayanlar bellidir. (Şeytaniler,Yahudiler…)  
 Oysa İslâm Dini alemlere rahmettir. İns'e ve Cin'se gelmiştir, hiçbir ayrım yapmadan. Bu konuyu fazla deşifre etmeyeceğiz. Arifler bilir…  
*Şimdi mânâ sırlarından bir ifşa:*  
 Bu öyle bir sır ki, aynı zamanda suret aleminden de bir delil sunacağız. Önce bilinen meşhur bir vâkıa'yı anlatalım:  
 Peygamberimiz Hz.Muhammed (SAV) Mekke'yi feth etmiş, o gün Kâbe'deki putları kırmış ve Kâbe'nin anahtarlarının getirilmesini istemiştir.  
 Kâbe'nin anahtarları, o an içim müşrik olan, Osman Bin Talhâ'dadır. Mekke'nin fethî 11 Ocak 630 tarihidir. Bu tarihle ilgili sırrı ifşa etmeyeceğiz. Belki ilerde inşallah…  
 Yine bir not yukarıdaki yazıya atfen: Peygamberimiz Hz.Muhammed (SAV) Mekke'yi feth ettiğinde; uyuyanı uyandırmamış, ağaç kestirmemiş, kapıları zorlatmamış, çoluk çocuğa dokundurtmamış kısacası zorbalık yaptırmamıştır. Zorla kimseyi Müslüman yapmamıştır. Kur'an-ı Kerim'in ifadesiyle "Sen tebliğ et" emrini uygulamıştır. Allah'ın emri dışında hareket etmemiştir.  
 İslâm dini : "Ey insanlar!" hitabıyla tüm insanlığa davet dinidir.  
 Şimdi tekrar konumuza dönelim:  
 Peygamber Efendimiz (SAV) Kâbe'nin anahtarlarının getirilmesini ister. Bu görevi bilindiği gibi Hz. Ali'ye verir.  
 Dikkat buyurun lütfen. Peygamber Efendimiz (SAV) Kâbe'nin anahtarlarının getirilmesini EMREDİYOR! Anahtarların Hz. Ali tarafından getirilmesini EMREDİYOR!  
 Hz.Ali emir üzerine gider, Osman Bin Talhâ'yı bulur. Anahtarları ister. Osman Bin Talhâ anahtarları vermeyi kabul etmez. "Kâbe'nin anahtarlarının yıllardır kendi soylarında olduğunu ve Hz.Muhammed (SAV)'in peygamberliğine inanmadığını" söyler. Hz. Ali ısrar eder. Çünkü 'emri' Peygamber Efendimiz (SAV)'den almıştır. Ne pahasına olursa olsun 'emri' yerine getirmek istemektedir. Hz. Ali, Osman Bin Talhâ'nın elini sıkar, canını yakarak anahtarları zorla elinden alır. (Bu ibareye lütfen dikkat : *Elini sıkarak, canını yakarak, zorla*!)  
 Hz. Ali, anahtarları alarak, Peygamber Efendimiz (SAV)'in yanına gelir. Hz. Peygamber (SAV)'e anahtarları uzatır. Hz. Peygamber Efendimiz (SAV) anahtarları Hz. Ali'den teslim alır.(Bu ibareye dikkat lütfen: Hz.Ali'nin elinden Hz.Peygamber (SAV) teslim alır.) Ve şaşılacak bir şeklide Hz.Ali'ye tekrar anahtarları Hz. Peygamber Efendimiz (SAV) uzatır.( Bu ibareye dikkat: Hz.Ali'den aldığı anahtarları Peygamber Efendimiz (SAV) tekrar Hz.Ali'ye eliyle verir.) ve şöyle buyurur:  
 "Ali, bu anahtarları git Osman Bin Talhâ'ya teslim et" der. Hz.Ali şaşırır ve sorar:  
 " Ey Allah'ın Resulü (SAV), az önce emrinizle gittim, anahtarları aldım, getirdim size teslim ettim. Şimdi de emrinizle aynı şahsa anahtarları teslim etmemi emir buyurdunuz. Bunun hikmeti nedir ki?" diye sorar.  
 Peygamber Efendimiz (SAV) bir çok sahabenin yanında şu ibret verici sözleri söyler:  
 "Ya Ali, sen anahtarları yolda bana getirirken, Yüce Allah, dostum Cibril ile bana vahiy gönderdi: " *EMANETİ EHLİNE VERİNİZ*! "  
 Kâbe'nin anahtarları uzun yıllardır Osman Bin Talhâ ve soyundadır. Onlar Kâbe'nin nasıl temizleneceğini, nasıl sahip çıkılacağını çok iyi bilirler. Emanetin ehilleri onlardır. Bu Allah buyruğudur: "Git ve teslim et!" (Şimdi şu ibareye dikkat lütfen: Allah buyruğudur, git ve teslim et! Yani emir Yüce Allah'tandır.)  
 Hz. Ali bu emir üzerine hemen geri döner ve Osman Bin Talhâ'yı bulur ve anahtarları eliyle Osman Bin Talhâ'nın eline uzatır.  
 Bu sefer şaşırma sırası Osman Bin Talhâ'dadır. Anahtarları alır ve sorar:  
 " Ya Ali, az önce anahtarları elimden zorla alan sen değil miydin? Niye geri getirdin?" der.  
 Hz.Ali olanları anlatır: "Bu konuyla ilgili Peygamber Efendimiz (SAV)'e Ayet geldiğini, Peygamberimizin (SAV)'de anahtarları geri yolladığını" söyler.  
 Osman Bin Talhâ, müşrik iken bu hadise üzerine koşa koşa Peygamber Efendimiz (SAV)'in yanına varır ve Efendimizin (SAV) şahitliğinde Kelime-i Şehadet getirerek Müslüman olur.  
 Şimdi olayları kısaca gözden geçirelim:  
 Peygamber Efendimiz (SAV), önce kendi emri ile Hz.Ali'ye; " anahtarları getir!" der.  
 Hz. Ali Osman Bin Talhâ'nın *elinden* anahtarları alır ve kendi *eliyle* Hz. Peygamber (SAV)'in *eline* verir. Sonra Allah'ın emri ile Efendimiz (SAV) *eliyle* anahtarları Hz. Ali'nin *eline* verir. Hz.Ali'de kendi *eliyl*e tekrar Osman Bin Talhâ'nın *eline* anahtarları verir.  
 Yani Allah'ın emri olan " emaneti ehline teslim ediniz! " ayetinin "emri" yerine getirilmiş olur.  
 Şimdi gelelim bu konuyu neden anlattığımıza:  
*GİZLENEN SIR:*  
 Hz. Osman Bin Talhâ Kimdir?  
 Bütün Arap kaynaklarında Süreyc kabilesinden bahsedilir. Süreyclilerin Orta Asya'dan gelen Türkler olduğu, Arap tarihçilerinin eserlerinde de geçmektedir. "Ubeydullah Türk'tü" derler. Ubeydullah Süreyc kabilesindendir. Bu sülâlenin mesleği kılıç ustalığıdır. Bu aile Orta Asya'dan Anadolu'ya, oradan da Mekke'ye kervanlarla gitmişler ve Mekke'ye yerleşmişlerdir. Tıpkı Selman Farisi örneğinde olduğu gibi. Selman Farisi, İran'dan kalkıp Anadolu'ya gelmiş, burada birkaç yıl kaldıktan sonra Mekke'ye gitmiştir.  
 Bu konuda kaynak verecek olursak: 897-960 yıllarında yaşamış olan tabakât bilginlerinden Ebü'l-Ferec el-Isfahânî yazmış olduğu Ağani isimli esrede Sureyclilerden bahseder ve ; " Ubeydullah'ın babası Türk idi." Demektedir. (El Ağani 1.B.245)  
 Yine pek çok Arap tarihçisi; Türk kılıçlarını uzun uzun anlatmışlar ve övmüşlerdir. Sureyc'de Mekke'de bir Türk demirci ustasıydı. Kılıç yapmasıyla meşhurdu. Osman Bir Talhâ Sureyc'in torunlarından olup, bu aileye mensuptur. Sureyc kelimesi Arapça'da esserc kelimesinden alınmıştır. Aslında biraz lakabî bir isimdir. Daha sonra es-sureyciyat diye anılmış, manası ise, Sureyc tarafından imal edilmiş kılıçlar demektir. Çarşı ve pazarda kılıçlar bu isimle satılmıştır. O dönemde, herkes bu kılıçlara sahip olmak istemektedir. ( Kaynaklar: Sıhhaül Arabia, Tali.a.attar.Mısır 1956 1.sh. 322; İbn-i Mansur Erbil Fazl Cemaleddin, Risatül Arap Bulak 1300.III. Sh. 122; El Yesui.l.M El Müncid. Sh. 339, Ayrıca bu konuda Prof.Dr.Zekeriya Kitapçı'nın, 'Saadet Asrında Türkler İlk Türk Sahabe Tabii ve Tebea Tabiileri' kitabına bakılabilir.)  
 Konuyu fazla detaylandırmadan burada noktalayarak asıl konumuza dönelim.  
 Netice itibarıyla; *Osman Bin Talhâ Orta Asyalı bir Türk soyundandır. Ve kılıç ustasının torunudur. Peki burada anlatmak istediğimiz nedir?*  
Burada anlatmak istediğimiz, Kâbe'nin anahtarları: Allah'ın 'emri', Peygamber Efendimizin (SAV) tatbiki ve Hz.Ali Efendimizin eliyle, Türk olan Osman Bin Talhâ'ya verilmiştir. Bunun manadaki karşılığı, Kâbe'nin anahtarları: *KIYAMETE KADAR TÜRKLERDEDİR*. (Ariflere)  
 *Şimdi bilinmeyen bir başka sırrı delilleriyle ortaya koyalım inşallah:*  
 Peygamberimiz Hz. Muhammed (SAV)'in; "İlmin şehri bensem, kapısı Ali'dir" sözünü hatırlayınız. Bilindiği gibi Hz. Ali tasavvufta, bir çok tarikatın 'PİRİ' kabul eldir.  
 Yani Hz.Ali; Kâbe'nin bilgisini, anahtarlarını *TÜRK MİLLETİ'NİN ELİNE VERMİŞTİR*. Bu sırrı Allah'ın izniyle ilk defa ifşa ediyoruz.  
*MUKADDES EMANETLER VE HZ.OSMAN'IN KILICI*  
 Bilindiği üzere Mukaddes Emanetler, Yavuz Sultan Selim'in Mısır seferi sonucunda İstanbul'a getirilmiştir. Bu emanetler içersinde Hz. Osman'ın kılıcı da vardır. Şimdiye kadar bilinen budur.  
 *Oysa şimdi ilk defa bir gerçeği, Hz. Osman'ın kılıcı ile ilgili gerçeği Allah'ın izni ile açıklıyoruz;*  
 Hz. Osman'ın, Topkapı Saray'ı Mukaddes Emanetler bölümüne sergilenen bir kılıcı vardır ki, aslında bu kılıç, Yavuz Sultan Selim'in, Mısır Seferi sonucunda getirilen emanetlerle birlikte İstanbul'a *gelmemiştir.*  
 Bu kılıç, daha Osmanlı İmparatorluğu kurulmadan önce, Hz. Osman döneminden, Ertuğrul Gazi'nin eline Şeyh Edebali kanalıyla "*kutsal bir işaret*" olarak teslim edilmiştir. Şeyh Edebali'nin eline geliş silsilesi ise: Sultan Seyyid Hoca Ahmed Yesevi tarafından onu takip eden halifeleri vasıtasıyla ulaşmıştır; *'bir Allah sırrı olarak'*…  
 Konuyu biraz açalım: Ertuğrul Gazi, Osmanlı İmparatorluğu'nun kurucusu, Osman Bey'in babasıdır. Şeyh Edebali ise, Osman Bey'in kayınpederidir. Osman Bey'in gerçek ismi *Orhun'dur. ( Bu isim de ilk defa açıklanmaktadır)* Kayı Boyu'nun, o günkü tüm isimlerine baktığımızda, bir tane bile Arap kökenli isim göremezsiniz. Ertuğrul Gazi, Alp Arslan, Konuralp vs…  
 Peki *Orhun* ismi, nasıl olmuş da *Osman* olmuştur? Osmanlı Tarih araştırmacılarının en çok sordukları ve cevabını aradıkları bu sorunun cevabını inşallah biz verelim:  
 *İşte bu konuda şimdiye kadar gizlenen sır:*  
 Şeyh Edebali bizzat *Orhun'a* : " Bundan sonra senin ismin *Osman* olsun, soyun bu isimle anılsın" demiştir. Hz. Osman'ın o kılıcının "*mânâ sırlarını*" Osman Bey'e söyleyerek teslim etmiştir. Sanıldığı gibi bu kılıç, Yavuz Sultan Selim'in Mısır Seferinden dönüşte getirdiği *kutsal emanetler içersinde gelmemiştir*.  
 *İşte delili:*  
 Kılıç ustası Ubeydullah ve Sureyc kabilesinden bahsettik. Ubeydullah Arap ismi taşımasına rağmen Türk'tü.  
 Bu kılıcı, bizzat kılıç ustası Türk Sahâbî yapmış Hz. Osman'a hediye etmiştir. Dünya ve Türk tarihinde ilk defa bu konudaki delili sunuyoruz: 
 

  
 
 
Topkapı Müzesi'nde gidip gördüğünüzde kılıcın üzerindeki *KAYI BOYU'NUN* işareti dikkatinizi çekecektir. Kayı Boyu'nun damgası kılıç üzerinde durmaktadır. Çıplak gözle net bir şekilde görülmektedir. Çünkü bu kılıcın ustası Kayı Boyun'dandır.  
*Kayı Boyu'nu işareti:* 
 
 
 
  
(Türk damgalarının M.Ö. 5000'li yıllarda ortaya çıktığı delilleri ile beraber mevcuttur.Ve burada da Kayı Boyu'na ait damganın benzerine rastlanmaktadır.)  

Hz. Osman'dan, Osman Bin Talhâ'ya geçip, oradan da Hoca Ahmed Yesevî'ye emanet edilmiştir.(Aradaki detayları anlatmıyoruz….)  
 Daha sonra bu kılıç, Hoca Ahmed Yesevî silsilesi yoluyla Şeyh Edebali'ye gelmiş ve *'sırları ile beraber'* Osman Bey'e teslim edilmiştir.  
 *Orhun'un Osman olmasının sırrı bu kılıç ile beraberdir.* Nitekim, Osman Gazi'nin oğlunun ismi de yine Türk ismi Orhan'dır.  
 Kayı Boyu'nun kılıcı; Mekke'de dövülmüş, Hz. Osman'a teslim edilmiş, Hz. Osman'dan Osman Bin Talhâ'ya geçmiş ve Osman Bey'e ulaşmıştır. *Yani tekrar Kayı Boyu'na, ait olduğu yere dönmüştür.*  
Şimdi bunun izahını bize yapsınlar. Şimdiye kadar, iddia edildiği şekilde bu kılıç Yavuz Sultan Selim'in Mısır seferinden dönüşte getirilen Mukaddes Emanetlerin içersinde gelmişse, bu kılıcın üzerinde Kayı Boyu'nun işareti ne aramaktadır?  
 Horasan Erenleri'nin ve Melâmîlerin Piri, Hoca Ahmed Yesevî'ye selâm olsun!  
 Bu sırrı ifşa etmeyi sebep kılan Allah'a hamd olsun!  
 Hz. Osman *I.* Osman  
 Osman Bin Talhâ *II*. Osman  
 Osman Gazi *III.* Osman  
 Ya sonrası? ( Bu konuyu şimdilik açmayacağız….)  
 Buraya kadar anlatılmak istenilenleri anlayanlara selâm olsun….  
 Manaları sezenlere selâm olsun…  
 *Yüce Allah, İslâm'ın Sancaktarı Türk Milletini, Türk Devletini ve Türk Ordusunu muzaffer kılsın!* (AMİN)  
Saygılarımla...  

*Oktan KELEŞ* 
[email protected]

----------

